
Ask HN: How do you get the most out of pair programming? - mavsman
There are quite a few opinions out there about liking or disliking pair programming. I hope this thread doesn&#x27;t turn into that.<p>I&#x27;m curious what approach you take to pair programming to make it work best for you.<p>Any thoughts or resources are welcome.
======
mchannon
Set and follow a schedule that offers/requires breaks and minimizes external
interruptions.

Pair programming is substantially more enjoyable and brings everybody up to
speed faster when they're co-located. All-remote pairing can introduce the
problems associated with remote work.

Since only one in the pair can "drive", measure who's driving how much of the
time. A senior dev should start with the majority of the time but should reach
a point where the junior dev is doing the majority.

